# chicken in a food prossesor



## Dirtydmc (Feb 15, 2012)

Got some backs with necks and ground them up in the prossesor. I'm a lityle worried about bone shards. Any problems?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 15, 2012)

_I haven't tried food processors any bones with meat I cut up so that there's no sharp or pointy edges. Plus make sure there's enough meat attached to go down with it._


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

You know this is where I diverge from the majority of my peers. A healthy well cared for reptile should be able to handle bone, as they would in the wild. So long as A) it is small enough to swallow and B) it is uncooked and C) as Bubblz stated, there is meat attached to keep from sticking in the esophagus. 

Cooked bone shards much easier than raw bone, especially in poultry due to the bone being "hollow". This is why it is unacceptable to feed dogs cooked chicken bones, but whole raw chicken quarters is a staple on the BARF diet.

I also believe the same with snakes, although I personally feed pk or ft due to my own preference for the behavioral welfare of the prey item, A well cared for snake should be able to handle a live mouse or appropriately sized prey item as again, they would in the wild. (I do caution however against leaving rodents in with snakes that will not eat as rodents will wantonly attack that which they don't view a threat). On some subjects, I take a more naturalistic approach.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Feb 15, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I haven't tried food processors any bones with meat I cut up so that there's no sharp or pointy edges. Plus make sure there's enough meat attached to go down with it._



It's super minced. Better than ground turkey. Very small pieces of bone. So much cheaper than buying ground turkey. Was planning on buying ia whole turkey and chopping the whole thing so I can have a stock pile. It's not the only meat they eat but its fed to them often.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 15, 2012)

I buy chicken quarters in the big bags from Wal-Mart (Not for human consumption, LOL). I grind them all up, not once, but twice. You would never know there was any bones in it.


----------



## appypaddy (Feb 15, 2012)

How do you shred chicken in a food prcoessor?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Feb 15, 2012)

appypaddy said:


> How do you shred chicken in a food prcoessor?



I bought a ninja. Toss it in. Grind the snot out of it.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 15, 2012)

I occasionally grind up wings and small drumsticks or take chicken ribs off the backs and toss them in my food processor. When I buy a whole roasting chicken, if it has a smallish neck, I cut it up in pieces raw, spitting the pieces between the joints. I know a guy that feeds his adult Tegus whole small drum sticks and sectioned wings. Having a good heavy cleaver is a handy thing as well as you can break bones, all sorts of bones in to small pieces which will grind up easier in a food processor. I bought or should say invested in a 12 cup Cuisinart processor which really does the job on just about anything. It was $150 however but worth every penny.


----------



## appypaddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice.


I will get it........


-----------------
Reputation Management Services|Reputation Management|Remove RipOff Reports


----------



## got10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow .. I have been doing it the hard way whacking the heck outta the things with a hammer till it looks like a mush pile. I also got the they live animal market and buy some of the innards with rabbit chicken duck heads feet and other stuff that they send of to the dumpster and freeze it into little one pound packets. Every once in a while I luck into a whole chicken or rabbit that has been dispatched but for whatever reason they don't sell so I end up with a whole rabbit duck or chicken for my Gu's to have . but that is an outside feeding only . I don't know if you realize but when multiple Gu's eat a large item together, they eat like crocs tearing of small pieces. They leave your yard looking like a crime scene. which is why that is only a backyard feeding with me manning the garden hose to rinse down the yard


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Feb 21, 2012)

There should be no problem with it. I feed my tegu whole ground animals a lot (whole ground chicken with bones, organs and everything). A healthy carnivorous animal should have no issue with raw bones whatsoever. I figure if it can swallow a WHOLE skeleton (feeder mice) then it can handle a bone from another small animal.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Feb 26, 2012)

got10 said:


> Wow .. I have been doing it the hard way whacking the heck outta the things with a hammer till it looks like a mush pile. I also got the they live animal market and buy some of the innards with rabbit chicken duck heads feet and other stuff that they send of to the dumpster and freeze it into little one pound packets. Every once in a while I luck into a whole chicken or rabbit that has been dispatched but for whatever reason they don't sell so I end up with a whole rabbit duck or chicken for my Gu's to have . but that is an outside feeding only . I don't know if you realize but when multiple Gu's eat a large item together, they eat like crocs tearing of small pieces. They leave your yard looking like a crime scene. which is why that is only a backyard feeding with me manning the garden hose to rinse down the yard



Nice. I. Can't wait till dexter is a big boy. Feeding time will be a blast


----------

